# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Camo Lissabone

## -ikarus-

Mikä tämmänen bussi oikein on?Onks se portugalilainen ku nimi on tollanen? Oon lukenu et juha jalol olis joskus ollu tämmänen?

----------


## KjaO-K

> Mik&#228; t&#228;mm&#228;nen bussi oikein on?Onks se portugalilainen ku nimi on tollanen? Oon lukenu et juha jalol olis joskus ollu t&#228;mm&#228;nen?


Se on t&#228;llainen http://www.netti.fi/~rvleino/kuvat/030402/ss_26.htm 
(waltsun kuva).
Jalolle auto joutui Virtasen (Citybus kautta) oltuaan Jukka Rindell Ky:n alunperin. Kyseinen Lissabone taitaa olla ainoa uudelle Volvo B10M-alustalle rakennettu. Turussa B58:lla niit&#228; oli Anderssonilla ja F&#246;rbomilla. Jukka Rindellill&#228;kin oli toinen B58:n p&#228;&#228;ll&#228; (ja pirte&#228; olikin: siin&#228; oli Voithin laatikko, muissa oli Allisonin automaatti tai Wilsonin puoliautomaatti, F&#246;rbomilla Paimiossa kai joku keppivehekin).

Niin ja on se portugalilainen ja nyttemmin jo Jaloltakin poistettu.

----------


## TEP70

> Jukka Rindellilläkin oli toinen B58:n päällä (ja pirteä olikin: siinä oli Voithin laatikko...


Pirteä? Oikeasti?  :Smile:  Ei ihan ensimmäisenä tulisi kyseinen adjektiivi mieleen, jos pitäisi luonnehtia Volvo-Voith-yhdistelmää. Kai se kolmiportainen oli? Vai peräti kaksiportainen? Sitten ymmärrän, jos kyse on kaksiportaisesta laatikosta.

----------


## -ikarus-

Eiks toi kuvan bussi ole wiima K202? Jos ei, niin on aika paljon yhdennäköisyyttä...

----------


## KjaO-K

Kolmiportainen se oli. Siinä koneessa oli kyllä ytyä jo edellisessä elämässään, kun se oli manuaalivaihteisena Kutter8 päällään. Valoihin jäi ihmettelemään kaikki uudemmat pelit, kun Rindellin "kymppi" lähti jo.

Samoja osia toki K202:ssa ja Lissabonessa käytettiin mm. valaistuksessa, mutta muutoin ero on kyllä kuin yöllä ja päivällä ainakin laadussa. Lissabone oli Traforan ohella niitä, joiden tuulilasi vuosi jo uutena ym...

----------


## SD202

> Eiks toi kuvan bussi ole wiima K202? Jos ei, niin on aika paljon yhdennäköisyyttä...


Olen kuullut, että tuon Camo Lissabone -mallin suunnittelussa olisi käytetty tosiaan Wiima K202:ta esikuvana - onko tämä totta? Vai onko Camo Lissabone vain portugalilainen piraattikopio Wiima K202:sta?  :Wink:

----------


## KjaO-K

> Olen kuullut, että tuon Camo Lissabone -mallin suunnittelussa olisi käytetty tosiaan Wiima K202:ta esikuvana - onko tämä totta? Vai onko Camo Lissabone vain portugalilainen piraattikopio Wiima K202:sta?


Hmm, nyt joutuvat viisaammat jatkamaan, mutta mua taas Anderssonittaa ihan hirveästi. Ettei olisi mokoma pulju liittynyt aika läheisestikin tuohon "piratismiin".

----------


## TEP70

> Olen kuullut, että tuon Camo Lissabone -mallin suunnittelussa olisi käytetty tosiaan Wiima K202:ta esikuvana - onko tämä totta? Vai onko Camo Lissabone vain portugalilainen piraattikopio Wiima K202:sta?


Onko se pelkkä urbaanilegenda, että Camolle olisi loikannut joku Wiiman suunnittelija? Sehän varmaan selittäisi yhtäläisyyksiä.  :Wink:

----------


## Naamari

Onko Camo enään toiminnassa?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Muistan lukeneeni, että nyttemmin edesmennyt Veikko Muronen, joka Suomessa ehti vaikuttaa ainakin Vanajalla, Sisulla ja Wiimalla, olisi tosiaan työskennellyt Camolla ainakin jonkin aikaa. Käsittääkseni hän oli siellä kuitenkin jo joitakin vuosia ennen kuin Camoja ruvettiin tuomaan Suomeen.

Suomeen tuodut alkupään Camo Lissabonet olivat "portugeesi-lookia" ja poikkesivat ulkonäöltään selvästi meikäläisten tehtaiden katureista. Jossakin vaiheessa joku sai idean varustaa Suomeen tuotavat Lissabonet Wiima K202-mallisilla ajovaloilla, maskeilla ja takavaloilla, jolloin autot muuttuivat huomattavasti kotoisemman näköisiksi. :-)

Ainakin netissä Camo mainostaa itseään yhä: www.camo.pt .

----------


## Hujis

Menee vähän ohitte, mutta tässä olisi tällainen Camon turistimalli-tuote, Rivierako tuo oli...

http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/956...niacamo2gn.jpg

----------


## SD202

> Menee vähän ohitte, mutta tässä olisi tällainen Camon turistimalli-tuote, Rivierako tuo oli...
> 
> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/956...niacamo2gn.jpg


Rivierapa hyvinkin.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Menee vähän ohitte, mutta tässä olisi tällainen Camon turistimalli-tuote, Rivierako tuo oli...
> 
> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/956...niacamo2gn.jpg


Onpas komea ilmestys tuollainen kunnolla hoidettu Rivierakin, täkäläiset Anderssonit kun olivat potkittuja ja aina p--kaisia versioita.

----------


## JT

> Menee vähän ohitte, mutta tässä olisi tällainen Camon turistimalli-tuote, Rivierako tuo oli...
> 
> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/956...niacamo2gn.jpg


...ja tässäkin on otettu oppia Wiima Finlandiasta. Itse olisin kyllä luullut tuota Wiimaksi jos olisi tien päällä tullut vastaan kun en olekaan aikaisemmin tiennyt näistäkin yhtäläisyyksistä. :Laughing:

----------


## tkunnas

Heh&#228;n ovat kuin kaksi marjaa: 

Camo Citadino (http://www.kiitokori.fi/www/proatt.php?id=29)

Kiitokori Omnistar Urbano (http://www.camo.pt/media/imagens_con...dino-fotos.jpg)

----------


## hani

> Hehän ovat kuin kaksi marjaa: 
> 
> Camo Citadino (http://www.kiitokori.fi/www/proatt.php?id=29)
> 
> Kiitokori Omnistar Urbano (http://www.kiitokori.fi/www/proatt.php?id=29)


Lieneekö linkeissäsi virhe  :Biggrin:  Ainakin linkkien osoitteet ovat vähän liiankin paljon "kuin kaksi marjaa"  :Tongue:

----------


## tkunnas

> Lieneekö linkeissäsi virhe  Ainakin linkkien osoitteet ovat vähän liiankin paljon "kuin kaksi marjaa"


Hih. On joo. Nyt korjattu. Näin sitä käy kun yrittää olla liiankin nokkela  :Embarassed:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Laskinpa omasta listastani, että Suomeen on toimitettu 58 kpl Camo Lissabone -koreja eri versioineen. Näistä vain 3 kpl on tehty ennestään käyttämättömälle alustalle, eli Porvoolainen Bussexpress 20 ZCK-174, M-B OH1625L; Tammelundin Liikenne 1->21->5 BKB-641 Sisu BT-58BPT; Turkulainen EJV-196 Volvo B10M.
Loput ovat uudestaankorituksia Volvo B58, B10M ja Scania BF110, BF111 -alustoille.

----------


## SD202

> Laskinpa omasta listastani, että Suomeen on toimitettu 58 kpl Camo Lissabone -koreja eri versioineen. Näistä vain 3 kpl on tehty ennestään käyttämättömälle alustalle. Loput ovat uudestaankorituksia Volvo B58, B10M ja Scania BF110, BF111 -alustoille.


Kuka muka on raaskinut laittaa Volvo B10M -alustan Camo Lissabone -korin alle?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kuka muka on raaskinut laittaa Volvo B10M -alustan Camo Lissabone -korin alle?


Y.Förbom TSM-417 Volvo B10M-60 #2268. Alusta vm.-82, kopitettu -89.
Vuonna 1988 tehtiin jopa uudellekin B10M-alustalle Lissabone, listassani A ja M Virtaselle alustanro #18677.

----------


## helleh

> Y.Förbom TSM-417 Volvo B10M-60 #2268. Alusta vm.-82, kopitettu -89.
> Vuonna 1988 tehtiin jopa uudellekin B10M-alustalle Lissabone, listassani A ja M Virtaselle alustanro #18677.


Uusi caturi Camo meni tuoreeltaan Jukka Rindellille, josta yrityskaupan mukana A&M Virtaselle/Turun Citybusille numerolle 5. City-Virtaselta Camo vaihtoi vielä kerran TLO.n sisällä omistajaa ja löysi itsensä Juha Jalo Oy.n huomasta.
EJV-196 oli muuten rekkariltaan. Nykyisin Itärajan tuollapuolen.

----------


## J_J

Oliko tuo toinen B10M -alustalle koritettu Camo aiemmassa elämässään kohdannut jonkun kolarin, vai miksi vain seitsenvuotias auto oli päätynyt uudelleen koritettavaksi? Kyseessä siis tämä TSM-417.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Oliko tuo toinen B10M -alustalle koritettu Camo aiemmassa elämässään kohdannut jonkun kolarin, vai miksi vain seitsenvuotias auto oli päätynyt uudelleen koritettavaksi? Kyseessä siis tämä TSM-417.


Kyllä vain, alkuperäinen Delta City-kori meni rusinaksi, en sen lähemmin tunne tapausta.

----------


## Niko

> Onpas komea ilmestys tuollainen kunnolla hoidettu Rivierakin, täkäläiset Anderssonit kun olivat potkittuja ja aina p--kaisia versioita.



Mahtokohan Simo-setä itse potkia ne peeksi... Ei ihmisasiakkaat ainakaan semmoista tee  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Hehän ovat kuin kaksi marjaa: 
> 
> Camo Citadino (http://www.kiitokori.fi/www/proatt.php?id=29)
> 
> Kiitokori Omnistar Urbano (http://www.camo.pt/media/imagens_con...dino-fotos.jpg)


Tuon Citadinon ajovaloista tulee jotenkin kummasti Volvon kuorma-autot mieleen...

Mites semmonen kun olen kuullut tuota Camo-"Wiimaa" nimitettävän Urbanoksi? Olikos se jokin epävirallinen nimi vai ihan virallinen?

----------


## Ozzy

Urbano... :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Urbano...


Onkos näitä muualla kuin HyLi:llä? Jotenkin "näkemätön" tyyppi...

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Urbano...


Ja Urbanolla en tarkoittanut tätä vaan Camon "Wiima"-versiota.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ja Urbanolla en tarkoittanut tätä vaan Camon "Wiima"-versiota.


Löytyihän se. Lammerin tuontibussien vuosisata-kirjassa mainitaan yhden kuvan yhteydessä seuraavasti: "Kolme Suomeen matkalla ollutta, käytetyille Volvo B58-60 -alustoille rakennettua Camo-paikallisliikennebussia joiden tilaajana oli Suomen Turistiauto Oy. Samaa Camon hankintakustannuksiltaan edullista "Urbano"-valmistettiin huomattavia määriä muillekin suomalaisille tilaajille."

----------


## Jazu

> Löytyihän se. Lammerin tuontibussien vuosisata-kirjassa mainitaan yhden kuvan yhteydessä seuraavasti: "Kolme Suomeen matkalla ollutta, käytetyille Volvo B58-60 -alustoille rakennettua Camo-paikallisliikennebussia joiden tilaajana oli Suomen Turistiauto Oy."


Ja nämä kolme vaikuttivat myöhemmin Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä osittain Korsisaaren värien alaisina.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ja nämä kolme vaikuttivat myöhemmin Järvenpään paikallisliikenteessä osittain Korsisaaren värien alaisina.


Tulihan niitä Turkkarille lähemmäs parikymmentä!

----------


## Jazu

> Tulihan niitä Turkkarille lähemmäs parikymmentä!


Nojuu. Kolme tällasta kovaäänistä B58 kalikkaa siellä kuitenkin ajeli. En nyt kyllä numeroita muista. Ja sitten näitä kolmea ennen vaikutti yksi toinenkin Lissabone, joka kuului alunperin Toivosen Liikenteelle ja oli alustaltaan Scania BF olisko ollut 110...

Tuo oikeanpuoleinen...

----------


## Miska

Mulla on muistikuva, että Korzun laivueessa olisi vaikuttanut myös joku 1+0+1-ovinen katuri-Camo. Ja ettei juuri tämä sama auto olisi ajellut myös Järvenpäässä valkoisena? Vai muistelenko nyt ihan omiani...

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mulla on muistikuva, että Korzun laivueessa olisi vaikuttanut myös joku 1+0+1-ovinen katuri-Camo. Ja ettei juuri tämä sama auto olisi ajellut myös Järvenpäässä valkoisena? Vai muistelenko nyt ihan omiani...


Jotain 1-0-1-ovista Wiimaa kyllä muistaisi mutta että 1-0-1-ovista Camoa ei nyt kyllä ihan heti tule mieleen.

----------


## Jazu

> Mulla on muistikuva, että Korzun laivueessa olisi vaikuttanut myös joku 1+0+1-ovinen katuri-Camo. Ja ettei juuri tämä sama auto olisi ajellut myös Järvenpäässä valkoisena? Vai muistelenko nyt ihan omiani...



Muistan myös kyseisen valkoisen 1+0+1 Camon, jossa meni ohut sininen raita ikkunalinjan alapuolella. Kotini lähellä asusteli parikin Toivosen kuskia ja niitä autoja sitten seisoskeli kadun varsilla ja pihoissa.

----------


## Raba-MAN

Seuraavassa Camo Lissabone ihan Camona ja toinen Wiimana...

----------


## Raba-MAN

Järvenpään Linjalla (Korsisaari) vaikutti yksi oma Scania-kopitus numerolla 6.
Suomen Turistiautolta ostettiin Korsisaarelle lisää (Volvoja) numeroiksi 43, 52, 69 ja 70. ( ex. STA 142-145 )

Toivosella oli 2 Volvo-kopitusta, katuri-Lissabone ZEP-634 > GAN-115, tiluri-Canelas ZEE-577.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...
> Toivosella oli ...katuri-Lissabone ZEP-634 > GAN-115...


Tämä oli juuri se 1-0-1 -ovinen, alustana Volvo B58.

----------

